# MassEffect2.exe MSVCR80.dll, version: 8.0.50727.6195 0xc0000005



## abanirm (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi! All.
I've got a problem with this Mass Effect 2.
It just doesn't let me pass the screen which says "Press any key to start"
Then it crashes.
The game was working fine untill 2 days ago and haven't been able to play the game ever since.
I can't remember If it was some other software I installed or what.
I've got the latest sound, video, directx (including the directx9 files) drivers.
Antivirus; firewall or 3rd party software can't be a problem coz it was working fine with the same settings.
Here's the error log.
-------------------error log----------------------------
Faulting application name: MassEffect2.exe, version: 1.0.1593.2, time stamp: 0x4b2845cd
Faulting module name: MSVCR80.dll, version: 8.0.50727.6195, time stamp: 0x4dcddbf3
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00015247
Faulting process id: 0xa04
Faulting application start time: 0x01cd2417eda6e687
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mass Effect 2\Binaries\MassEffect2.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_none_d09154e044272b9a\MSVCR80.dll
Report Id: 4b18aef6-900b-11e1-b44f-e0cb4ec6eebc
-------------------error log----------------------------
Here's what I have googled and found out.
MSVCR80.dll is a runtime file of either .net Framework or C++ 2005
0xc0000005 is an access voilation error code.


What all I've tried already
_____________________
Uninstalled all .net framework runtime and all c++ runtime packages from the control panel. Reinstalled ém.
Reinstalled the game.
System restore - Can't do it. Coz i only got restore points for today the 27th april 2012
Reimage - Can't do. Tedious, time consuming and I'm sure there must be a better and simpler way out.
Have tried reregistering the MSVCR80.dll. That don't solve it either.
Uninstalled all .net framework runtime and all c++ runtime packages from the control panel. Then ran the vcredist package available from within the DVD of Mass Effect 2.
I did try to put the mass effect 2 executable as an exception in DEP. But, got an error saying this program has to run with DEP.

My system configuration is
________________________
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7400 @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4095 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 238464 MB, Free - 124964 MB; D: Total - 99998 MB, Free - 28027 MB; E: Total - 300002 MB, Free - 71439 MB; F: Total - 199996 MB, Free - 54625 MB; G: Total - 199996 MB, Free - 168017 MB; H: Total - 74998 MB, Free - 21134 MB; I: Total - 78865 MB, Free - 50065 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P5KPL-AM/PS
Antivirus: Kaspersky PURE 2.0, Updated and Enabled


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Is the game disk-based or downloaded!

-Redeye


----------



## abanirm (Nov 26, 2011)

disk-based


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

download and install these:

Download: Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Download: Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

Download: Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good Job Rocky! :wink:

Yes *Faulting module name: MSVCR80.dll*, that is the *MS* - Microsoft, *VCR* - Visual C++ Runtime, *80* - 2005[year].

Sometimes newer installations, 2008/2010 VCR's, will corrupt the original. Also if your system is 64 Bit, you should install the 32 Bit 2005, then the 64 Bit 2005. Then the 32 Bit 2008, then 64 Bit 2008, etc, etc... If it says it is already installed, CHOOSE REPAIR.

Then you need to run Windows update, to have it check for SP's( Service Packs ). After that Update DirectX, reboot and you should be good to go!

It sounds like a lot, but really is not, and is fairly quick...


----------

